# 150th Anniversary of the first Matterhorn Ascent; Beautifully lit by Lanterns



## firegs (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## lion rock (Aug 11, 2015)

WOW! Really amazing.
-r


----------



## rpt (Aug 11, 2015)

lion rock said:


> WOW! Really amazing.
> -r


+1

Lovely!


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2015)

lion rock said:


> WOW! Really amazing.
> -r



+1

Beautiful shot.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 1, 2015)

That is great! And it is nice you got a sunset and the mountain lights. How did you maintain detail in both - was that a double exposure or HDR or ?


----------

